# Ticks!!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We just moved to Upper State New York..Sarasota Springs. I am freaking out on ticks!
I found a tiny black one crawling on my hand yesterday when I came in from walking the dogs.
I just pulled one out of Raisins head just now that was engorged and imbedded....AAARRRRGGGG!
I can take anything, really but this is making me ill.
I love walking them in this area, it is so beautiful, right now I don't want to take them back out.
I just called a vetenarian hospital here and they said they dispense a product called Seresto??? They have to have an established patient for a year before they will dispense it, that leaves us out. The Vet Who owns the practice has a 4 lb. chihuahua and uses it.
Does anyone have experience or suggestions for me?


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I use seresto collars on my big dogs. We live in an infested area but haven't seen a tick or flea for two years now because of the collar. I haven't put one on skippy but it would work. You cut it to the size of the dog. I buy them on Amazon.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I avoid chemicals on the dogs, so i just use essential oils to keep ticks away.
There are loads that you can use, neem, lavender, rosemary, tea tree, peppermint etc. Mix with water and spray on the dogs fur before walks


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I did find the Seresto collars...on Amazon also. Thanks you. I have never encountered ticks like this. I remember when I was little and had dogs that ran free, ticks were an issue then also. 
I am being very careful about where I walk them now, keeping them away from any low lying trees and bushes.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I avoid chemicals on the dogs, so i just use essential oils to keep ticks away.
> There are loads that you can use, neem, lavender, rosemary, tea tree, peppermint etc. Mix with water and spray on the dogs fur before walks


That was my first thought Stella...I hate the idea of a chemical that strong. I have to weigh the pros and cons. This tick I took off of Raisin was very deeply imbedded. The one I saw on my hand yesterday looked like the deer tick which carries Lyme disease. I think the one on her was a dog tick. They don't run loose at all, this was strictly from walks that we took into the surrounding neighborhoods. 
Of those oils, which would be the most effective??


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would say Neem for ticks, but I am not an expert. I know Neem needs to be mixed fresh each time as it doesn't keep (loses its potency) and some of those oils are not safe for cats if you have cats too.
In the UK we have a product called 'Billy no Mates' which you add to the food and helps to prevent fleas and ticks, so does garlic.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Just keep in mind that anything added to the food can take a month to be effective. Personally, I would get the collar if it is known to be effective where you are. I have used oils on my dog with success, but ticks scare the bejeezus out of me, so I use preventative too. I use this with my dog, but as I said, it may not be what you need right now. My dog is 13lbs or so and I have found that 1/2 teaspoon is an effective daily dose in his food. I may try less next year. Pet Pride No Flea


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good point...they scare me too. There are so many diseases that they can carry. My experience in my own life is that I will get whatever is out there, regardless of the percentages. Same with my pets, any odd issue we will be the ones who get it. 
Does this additive that you use also work on ticks? What else do you use? Connecticut is right by us.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My brother took my irish setter swimming behind the museum of science and industry in Chicago. Unbeknown to us, the poor dog became infested with ticks. I pulled off 80 on the poor dog. I rushed her to the vet, and he pointed out he could treat her, but the house had to be treated also. Long story short, it took 3 years before I finally busted the cycle. I had to lie and tell the company I saw a few ticks BEFORE 30 day guarantee ran out. It worked. Evidently the eggs were in the baseboards of our 100 year old house. I HATE ticks.!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

susan davis said:


> My brother took my irish setter swimming behind the museum of science and industry in Chicago. Unbeknown to us, the poor dog became infested with ticks. I pulled off 80 on the poor dog. I rushed her to the vet, and he pointed out he could treat her, but the house had to be treated also. Long story short, it took 3 years before I finally busted the cycle. I had to lie and tell the company I saw a few ticks BEFORE 30 day guarantee ran out. It worked. Evidently the eggs were in the baseboards of our 100 year old house. I HATE ticks.!!


OMG!!! That poor dog, I have had Irish Setters also. Love them but that was a long, long time ago. I should say poor you also! I had started to think that I better be aware of this cottage that we have rented but I don't see any signs of a tick..or any bug infestation so far. We have been here a week so far.
We are on a lake and basically a very wooded area, it is a natural for ticks. I just haven't dealt with them since I was a kid....and I hated them then.
When I saw this thing burrowed in her head by her ears I just got sick.
I was very careful on our last 2 walks of the day and kept them out of any brushy or wooded area. 
I think the key is to really search them over every evening AND myself for that matter.
Thanks for the story Susan, I feel much better now. I can't even begin to imagine something like 80!!!!


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm in MA where the ticks carry Lyme and many other things. I don't worry too much about chemicals in this case. A few of my dogs have gotten lymes over the years and the illness and treatment was very harsh on them. And very costly. The ticks carry more diseases in our part of the U.S. than others.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Skippy said:


> I'm in MA where the ticks carry Lyme and many other things. I don't worry too much about chemicals in this case. A few of my dogs have gotten lymes over the years and the illness and treatment was very harsh on them. And very costly. The ticks carry more diseases in our part of the U.S. than others.


That is my concern, we are right by you, Saratoga abuts up next to the Adirondacks, they seem to be everywhere. People take them very seriously here. We will only be here 2-3 months, all it takes is one.


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

I grew up in Florida and fall was the worst time for ticks! I used Advantix on several dogs I've had over the years even my 4 lb Lola and it does very well at keeping them off entirely.

Sorry but oils and other gentler forms simply will no work in the Eastern U.S. and it is important to treat every month year round. The ticks are super aggressive and do not care if your dog smells strong of anything. 

It's also really important to remember that ticks in this area can be extremely dangerous! They recently discovered a new tick born disease in the area that is worse than Lime Disease and fatal about 50% of the time.Having the dogs unprotected leaves you at risk yourself. I would rarely pick up ticks when hiking but if I had Lola with me and picked her up say to get in the car I would be covered. Since I moved to Colorado though I have not seen one tick period and never have I found fleas on Lola even though I stopped using flea and tick product.

Hope you find something, you and your pups will be a lot happier if they can sniff where they want and you don't have to restrict them due to fear.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

We live in Northeast PA where fleas and ticks are as well. I use this Only Natural Pet Brewer's Yeast & Garlic Dog & Cat Supplement for Hunley, took about a month or so to get established in his system, but since then no fleas or ticks. During the summer we spent weekends at our cabin in the campground near us and he was outside with us in the grass and still nothing. I also use this shampoo on him Ark Naturals Neem Protect Dog Cat Flea Shampoo and Ive made my own essential oil spray of lemongrass and eucelyptus oil. Hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lola's mommy8 said:


> I grew up in Florida and fall was the worst time for ticks! I used Advantix on several dogs I've had over the years even my 4 lb Lola and it does very well at keeping them off entirely.
> 
> Sorry but oils and other gentler forms simply will no work in the Eastern U.S. and it is important to treat every month year round. The ticks are super aggressive and do not care if your dog smells strong of anything.
> 
> ...


You are right, I want to enjoy and explore our area, not be Leary of every bush and tree.
Unfortunately I don't have weeks for a food additive, etc. to work. 
I checked on these disease and it is scary for me and them.. I already have a very compromised immune system, ( lupus, Ehlers-Danlos & fibromyalgia). I just ordered a tick remover off of Amazon that the vet suggested. Apparently they work great, I wouldn't have to touch it. The dogs are always on my lap or laying next to me, I think that is how one ended up on my hand...it was tiny. 
I also think by the time you noticed any symptoms in your dog the disease would be in them systemically.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

queenladydragon said:


> We live in Northeast PA where fleas and ticks are as well. I use this Only Natural Pet Brewer's Yeast & Garlic Dog & Cat Supplement for Hunley, took about a month or so to get established in his system, but since then no fleas or ticks. During the summer we spent weekends at our cabin in the campground near us and he was outside with us in the grass and still nothing. I also use this shampoo on him Ark Naturals Neem Protect Dog Cat Flea Shampoo and Ive made my own essential oil spray of lemongrass and eucelyptus oil. Hope you find a solution soon.


I will check into both of those items today..thanks!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Good point...they scare me too. There are so many diseases that they can carry. My experience in my own life is that I will get whatever is out there, regardless of the percentages. Same with my pets, any odd issue we will be the ones who get it.
> Does this additive that you use also work on ticks? What else do you use? Connecticut is right by us.


The Flea Free works on ticks for my dog, but we do not go to the woods much, and most of my neighbors use pesticides on their lawns. I have not found a tick on me or my dog, but I just got a positive Lyme test result. Maybe I will start myself on garlic pills in the spring. We did that as kids before visiting Long Island in the summer!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Living in Northeast PA, I too have to always be checking for fleas and ticks. Thankfully the last two years in my area haven't been too bad with infestations. I'm not a big fan of monthly chemicals being used as a preventive and prefer to only treat as needed with chemicals. Instead of chemicals to prevent I use a natural product called No More Ticks! and it can be used on people too. We all just spray it on when we're going to be outside for extended periods of time or in areas that may be more prone to problems of ticks or fleas and it seems to work. The company is actually in NY and their website is No More Ticks - The last flea and tick spray you will ever buy. Simply Stated "Mo More Ticks" is the BEST! It's safe for dogs and cats (and Their humans too)!!, if you want to check it out.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just looked up the ingredients for No More ticks and it looks great;

"A proprietary blend of 4 pure, therapeutic grade essential oils: Citronella, Eucalyptus Lemon, White Camphor and Lavender. Pure vegetable glycerin, Catnip tea and distilled water……that’s it! No Toxins….All Natural…….no preservatives at all!!!!!"


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We use this
http://www.amazon.com/Vetri-Repel-F...sr=8-7&keywords=vetri+science+flea+tick+spray

It is all natural and works very well!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully you have not noticed any more ticks. I remember pulling off ticks INSIDE the dogs ears! Also between the toes. Just saying---don't forget those areas when looking.


----------

